# Fishworld new owners!



## joker1535

Since a few days ago Fishworld in Langley has been sold to a guy called tom. I guess nick had it with fish! They will revamp the store and hopefully update the fishstock more often. They told me the current leftover fish are being sold at 30% discount.


----------



## Nicklfire

tell them the best thing they can do is become a BCA sponsor


----------



## snow

I know who Tom is. He will change it for the better.


----------



## spit.fire

hmm, 30% off i think i will be going there tomorrow


----------



## thefishwife

I wonder if they are keeping the one in Surrey?


----------



## taureandragon76

The one in Surrey has been shut down for quite awhile now


----------



## discuspaul

Yeah, the $10,000./per month rent in Surrey was killing Nick. Maybe this was his last straw - Too bad, Nick is a great guy - and I think he might re-surface somewhere else.


----------



## joker1535

Yes. He might set up a bunch of tanks at home and breed fish like he used to do. Good luck to him wherever he is now.


----------



## iluvfsh

Does fish world have a website?


----------



## discuspaul

Visited FishWorld today & had a chat with the new owner Tom. (It's 2 minutes away from my home).
He and his staff are working real hard to get the place done over Tom's way. He has another store in a Scott Rd. near 72nd/ Delta shopping mall close to Sunshine Hills, and he knows what he's doing.
He'll be making a lot of changes, and getting a bunch of new products in, as well as livestock, over the next few weeks. As Snow said, it certainly appears it will be a change for the better. I'm sure you'll see a big change in about a month's time.
Good luck to him, and I hope he becomes a BCA sponsor.


----------



## spit.fire

From the sounds of it fish are only going to be 30% off for another week or so, he will be getting a shipment of new fish in tomorrow evening. (from the sounds of it alot of cichlids).

ALSO: He is only accepting cash at the moment due to his debit/ credit machine is not yet set up


----------



## fishnfvr

Hopefully it is a change for the better - well now that there is new owners - maybe I'll go again... hopefully their hours are better ..


----------



## April

I wish him the best. Good chance the quality of fish will improve
Also.


----------



## spit.fire

fishnfvr said:


> Hopefully it is a change for the better - well now that there is new owners - maybe I'll go again... hopefully their hours are better ..


at the moment the hours are kind of allover the place due to the store not being completely setup but within a week or so they will be back to normal, and im pretty sure the quality of fish will improve alot.


----------



## adanac50

I know Tom quite well as I frequent his store in Scottsdale Mall quite often.
Great guy and really helpful. Looking forward to changes at Fishworld!


----------



## The Guy

*Fishworld*

When I spoke to Tom a couple of days back he told me the name of the store will change but he was not sure when it was going to happen, so look for a name change guys. He is working hard to set up right now, it's looking good so far.


----------



## bingerz

cool!!! i can't wait to check it out!!! i'm 5 mins away!!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Do they still make custom tanks and stands ?.


----------



## The Guy

I don't think the new owner is doing any of that custom stuff, when I was their the other day he was setting up new name brand tanks and stands.


----------



## adanac50

> When I spoke to Tom a couple of days back he told me the name of the store will change but he was not sure when it was going to happen, so look for a name change guys.


"Tom's World" has a nice ring to it....


----------



## rwong2k10

oh interesting, i had a custom tank made by Nick of Fish World, pretty nice job


----------



## vivienne

does anyone know if they have any canister filters or aquaclears right now?


----------



## spit.fire

vivienne said:


> does anyone know if they have any canister filters or aquaclears right now?


just got some in

have both fluval and another brand (forgot the name) and they have a built in uv filter

also a selection of ac filters


----------



## discuspaul

I've checked a lot of places - Petsmart seems to have the best prices for AC filters.
Hope Tom can match them.


----------



## bingerz

I don't know if the sale is still going on, but i went to paul's aquatics and took pictures of the AC prices:

50->36.95
70-> 47.95
110-> 74.95

i went to petsmart too, but i don't remember the prices over there. emile, u remember the pricing?


----------



## discuspaul

Can't remember exactly, but I don't believe they were any lower than that.


----------



## snowlights

This thread is a little old but I was wondering if anyone knows the hours for the store? I can't find it online. I'd call but with my work schedule I wake up later and don't tend to have time for phone calls until I'm at work and by then, places are closed haha.


----------



## spit.fire

snowlights said:


> This thread is a little old but I was wondering if anyone knows the hours for the store? I can't find it online. I'd call but with my work schedule I wake up later and don't tend to have time for phone calls until I'm at work and by then, places are closed haha.


11am - 6pm monday to saturday
11am - 5pm sunday


----------



## snowlights

Awesome, thank you! I can manage 6:00 on a day off.


----------



## Daddyo

Where abouts in langley is it located?


----------



## TomC

Daddyo said:


> Where abouts in langley is it located?


 On the bypass, I think.


----------



## jkcichlid

19300 Langley Bypass


----------



## dabandit1

Is everyone talking about ''puppies fish and critters'' the one with the puppies in little cages jumping around in their own excrement and sickly diseased fish....the guy who told me an octopus is reef safe 

Certainly cant be talking about that place


----------



## Foxtail

This thread is 2 years old lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vancitycam

Yup that's the one in the old fishworld Langley funny people thought it would change for better and it was , WAS one of the best and NOW it looks to be falling apart I was there a couple months ago it was just sad I asked about some African cichlids he chuckled said no nothing like those like I was talking about something rare and exotic haha and yes the trailer park puppy mill puppy's please don't support them by buying them. Hopefully when nicks family issues are all solved nick gets back to opening a new store to show everyone how its done i haven't seen a store meet the standard set by the fishworld surrey store when it comes to supplies,stock, equipment and overall layout coolness. I also have known the whole family since the late 90's so I got the inside scoop and not everything I read here has not been 100% accurate but none the less nick said nothing's lost. Hopefully we may see them again do a retail store.



dabandit1 said:


> Is everyone talking about ''puppies fish and critters'' the one with the puppies in little cages jumping around in their own excrement and sickly diseased fish....the guy who told me an octopus is reef safe
> 
> Certainly cant be talking about that place


----------



## dabandit1

Odd how the good ones never make it. I'm no tree hugger but that new store just upsets me...alot....we'll leave it at that.

And Foxtail,whats wrong with talking about a 2year old subject.....kind of nice to read the results dont you think?



Vancitycam said:


> Yup that's the one in the old fishworld Langley funny people thought it would change for better and it was , WAS one of the best and NOW it looks to be falling apart I was there a couple months ago it was just sad I asked about some African cichlids he chuckled said no nothing like those like I was talking about something rare and exotic haha and yes the trailer park puppy mill puppy's please don't support them by buying them. Hopefully when nicks family issues are all solved nick gets back to opening a new store to show everyone how its done i haven't seen a store meet the standard set by the fishworld surrey store when it comes to supplies,stock, equipment and overall layout coolness. I also have known the whole family since the late 90's so I got the inside scoop and not everything I read here has not been 100% accurate but none the less nick said nothing's lost. Hopefully we may see them again do a retail store.


----------



## Foxtail

I never said there was anything wrong with it... Just thought it was funny... People "were" talking about a store closing/changing ownership sale 2 years ago. I was in the store a couple weeks ago and it has changed a lot... I don't like the puppies in a pen thing either .. But their fish stuff is pretty impressive. Lots of salt stuff and still quite a bit of fresh too. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Death's Sting

Foxtail said:


> This thread is 2 years old lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mwanch

What fish store can I go to in the lower mainland to get help on starting up a tropical tank 
Thanks


----------



## TomC

Try April. Im sure she would be happy to talk to you.


----------



## effox

Mwanch said:


> What fish store can I go to in the lower mainland to get help on starting up a tropical tank
> Thanks


If you chat with April on here, you'll know making a trip to Vancouver is worth it. Just keep the credit card at home


----------



## April

Thank for the thumbs up. I do
My best. I can definitely make sure you get a good start . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

